# Yo soy el que soy



## hmen

Hola a todos. Quisiera saber si la traducción de frase YO SOY EL QUE SOY es la siguiente:

IO SONO IL CHE SONO. La verdad no me suena mucho y soy un poco amateur en esto del italiano...

No sonaría mejor IO SONO CHI SONO?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## gatogab

hmen said:


> Hola a todos. Quisiera saber si la traducción de frase YO SOY EL QUE SOY es la siguiente:
> 
> IO SONO IL CHE SONO. La verdad no me suena mucho y soy un poco amateur en esto del italiano...
> 
> No sonaría mejor IO SONO CHI SONO?
> 
> Gracias de antemano


Podría ser también:
Sono quel/quello che sono.

gg


----------



## hmen

Sería entonces:

Io sono quel che sono

Es correcto? está bien dicho? 

Gracias...


----------



## Spiritoso78

Si, es correcto lo que escribiste!

(io) sono quello che sono: o

sono ciò che sono

Ciao


----------



## hmen

Io sono quello che sono... listo...

Grazie mille!!!!


----------



## gatogab

hmen said:


> Sería entonces:
> 
> Io sono quel che sono
> 
> Es correcto? está bien dicho?
> 
> Gracias...


Mira aquí http://www.club.it/autori/libri/ornella.consalvi/prefazione.html

gg


----------



## Neuromante

Esa frase está tomada de la Biblia. Es la respuesta que le da Yavé a Moisés desde la zarza en llamas. Así que tiene que tener una forma canónica en italiano.
Creo que la encontrarás en el Génesis


----------



## readymade

Exactamente, Nigromante. Creo que es del Exodo. Io sono colui qui sono?
Creo que es el 3, 13-14. MOisés le pregunta a Yahvé y este la contesta soy el que soy.


----------



## Neuromante

Neuromante, Neuromante del título de la novela de Gibson que abrió la cultura cyberpunk.

Pues sí esa es la forma que pone la versión italiana de la Biblia, ea es la traducción correcta.


----------



## 0scar

*206* Rivelando il suo nome misterioso di YHWH, « Io sono colui che è » oppure « Io sono colui che sono » o anche « Io sono chi Io sono » 

http://212.77.1.243/archive/catechism_it/p1s2c1p1_it.htm


----------



## hmen

Grazie Mille.

Usaré entonces "Io sono colui qui sono"...

Por cierto, me gustó mucho la página del catecismo en italiano. 

Gracias


----------



## Larroja

hmen said:


> Usaré entonces "Io sono colui qui  che sono"...



Ciao Hmen, 
io farei attenzione al tuo contesto. Se quello che stai traducendo è il versetto della Bibbia, ha senso che scelga una delle tre proposte di Oscar: 


			
				Oscar said:
			
		

> « Io sono colui che è » oppure « Io sono colui che sono » o anche « Io sono chi Io sono »



Se invece la frase viene pronunciata in un contesto che con quello biblico non ha niente a che vedere e tu la traduci in uno di quei tre modi metti in bocca a una persona una frase che in pochi pronuncerebbero, non solo perché tradotta in questo modo è solenne e suona vetusta, ma anche perché, pur non essendolo, sembra sgrammaticata. Voglio dire: se a pronunciare la frase è un ragazzo che viene ripreso dalla mamma perché non si comporta esattamente come lei vorrebbe, e quello le risponde: "Io sono colui che sono" la mamma come minimo lo manda a ripetizioni di italiano, o da un esorcista! 
In quest'ultimo caso, varrebbero invece le traduzioni di Gato o di Spiritoso, "sono quello/quel che sono".


----------



## Angel.Aura

La traduzione più frequente del versetto biblico è "Io sono colui che è".


----------



## Larroja

Larroja said:


> Ciao Hmen,
> io farei attenzione al tuo contesto. Se quello che stai traducendo è il versetto della Bibbia, ha senso che scelga una delle tre proposte di Oscar



Scusate, mi autocito per autocontraddirmi, perché "yo soy el que soy" non può che essere il versetto biblico. "Sono quello che sono" è l'equivalente di "soy lo que soy". Come non detto tutto il resto!


----------

